# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [vista,IIS] impossible d'afficher une page aspx

## olivier57b

bonjour,

je voudrais rafrachir mes connaissances sur la programmation internet (et aussi apprendre ASP .NET), pour ce faire je suis tomb sur un tuto (ici), et j'ai essay, comme le dit le tuto, de lancer une page bonjour.aspx aprs avoir install IIS (toujours comme dit le tuto)(au dpart, dans le panneau de config, option "ajouter/supprimer des programmes", option "activer/dsactiver des services windows", j'ai coch "IIS" mais aprs une redmarrage de l'ordi, je me suis rendu compte que toutes les options sous "IIS" n'taient pas coches, j'ai coch comme le dit le tuto : "compatibilit avec la mtabase IIS et la configuration IIS6", le seul autre item  tre coch est "service de gestion IIS".
j'ai donc cr un rpertoire virtuel et quand j'appelle l'alias : dans le navigateur : "http://localhost/rep1/bonjour.aspx" j'obtiens l'erreur suivante:





> Erreur de serveur
> Erreur HTTP 500.0 - Internal Server Error
> 
> Description : Impossible d'afficher la page, car une erreur interne au serveur s'est produite.
> 
> Code d'erreur : 0x80070005
> 
> Notification : BeginRequest
> 
> ...


dans le rpertoire j'ai juste bonjour.aspx, et firefox.htm un fichier HTML que j'ai sauvegard ici avec son rpertoire.

savez-vous d'o vient l'erreur?

lolveley.

----------


## Invit

Salut,

as-tu vrifi les points mentionns dans le message?

----------


## olivier57b

eh bien, non, mais cela ne me dit rien, je ne sais pas comment faire.
je n'ai pas de fichier web.config dans mon rpertoire, mais je me souviens que aprs avoir retouch le rpertoire avec VS, il y en avait un (et que cela ne marchait toujours pas, donc je l'ai enlev). Faut-il un fichier web.config dans le rpertoire (eh oui, je suis dbutant en ASP .NET!)?

dans tous les cas, merci de m'indiquer comment verifier/rsoudre les points indiqus!
PS: l'erreur se produit mme si je demande au navigateur le fichier firefox.htm, donc l'erreur ne se situe pas au niveau de l'interprtation du code ASP...


lolveley. ::mrgreen::

----------

